# Can you shoot your bow in town in oregon?



## JeremyB88

*Check with the city!!!*

Check with the city you live in, every city has thier own laws about the whole shooting a bow within cit limits and most say its ok so long as the target is 
orieted in a safe direction and has a proper backstop so that if you do miss the target the arow wont go far.










ELKARCHER said:


> Do you think you can shoot your bow in town?
> 
> 166.220 Unlawful use of weapon. (1) A person commits the crime of unlawful use of a weapon if the person:
> 
> (a) Attempts to use unlawfully against another, or carries or possesses with intent to use unlawfully against another, any dangerous or deadly weapon as defined in ORS 161.015; or
> 
> (b) Intentionally discharges a firearm, blowgun, bow and arrow, crossbow or explosive device within the city limits of any city or within residential areas within urban growth boundaries at or in the direction of any person, building, structure or vehicle within the range of the weapon without having legal authority for such discharge.
> 
> (2) This section does not apply to:
> 
> (a) Police officers or military personnel in the lawful performance of their official duties;
> 
> (b) Persons lawfully defending life or property as provided in ORS 161.219;
> 
> (c) Persons discharging firearms, blowguns, bows and arrows, crossbows or explosive devices upon public or private shooting ranges, shooting galleries or other areas designated and built for the purpose of target shooting; or
> 
> (d) Persons lawfully engaged in hunting in compliance with rules and regulations adopted by the State Department of Fish and Wildlife.
> 
> (3) Unlawful use of a weapon is a Class C felony. [Amended by 1975 c.700 §1; 1985 c.543 §1; 1991 c.797 §1]


----------



## JeremyB88

I live in Alabny and im allowed to shoot in my back yard, i only have enough room to shoot up to 30 yards but hey it gives me some practice.


----------



## SteveB

The only place someone should place their target when shooting in a residential area is against their own house.
That way an errant shot can only effect the shooter and not the neighbors.
If not comfortable with doing this, you shouldn't be shooting there.


----------

